
California Strikes a Bold Pose as Vanguard of the Resistance - spking
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/18/us/california-strikes-a-bold-pose-as-vanguard-of-the-resistance.html
======
angersock
What was that thing, where the states that didn't want to work with impending
federal legislation decided to do their own thing? That was the event that
every state in the Union always describes in glowing terms, right?

And everybody has always spoken really highly of the Texan motions for
secession, right?

What a bunch of hypocritical bullshit.

